# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा > ज्योतिष: समस्या तथा निवारण >  मदद कीजिये मेरी

## sumitraj

आदरणीय गुरुजन
प्रणाम
मैं आप गुणीजनों से आशीर्वाद व मार्गदर्शन की आशा रखता हूँ।
मैं अपना जन्मविवरण दे रहा हूँ,कृपया मुझे बताने की कृपा करें कि मेरे जीवन मे अच्छेदिन कब आएंगे?नौकरी या व्यवसाय का क्या योग है?
बहोत परेशान हूँ।
नाम-सुमित राज
जन्मतिथि-05/08/1987
समय-09:50pm
स्तथान-मोकामा,जिला-पटना,बिहार
Name- sumit raj
Dob- 05/08/1987
Time-09.50pm
At mokama. Dist patna bihar
धन्यवाद????????????

----------

